
I love Trunk Based Development (or pushing straight to master) - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@mattia.battiston/why-i-love-trunk-based-development-641fcf0b94a0
======
celticninja
I dont think that pair programming removes the need for an independent review
of the code. 2 developers doesn't mean no bugs, and it can mean bugs^2

